# New Year’s Day and recent photos



## havix2!! (Apr 23, 2018)

Just an update on recent photos of Oliver (black) and his littermate Wren. We are so fortunate to have them in our lives. Wishing everyone a better and healthy 2021.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you! We love photos! (How old are they?)


----------



## havix2!! (Apr 23, 2018)

Born July 30, they are almost a year and a half. They are so sweet together although they each have to have what the other one has...even when we give them the exact same thing. Just like little kids🤗


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome! Oliver and Wren are beautiful. Love seeing their pictures. Bet they're best buds.:smile2::smile2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome! They are adorable!


----------

